# VORTEX'S FOR DUCKS



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

Has any one tried using a Vortex for ducks? Also what about the Silosocks duck decoys? We have been running 4 dozen shells, 2 dozen sillouettes, couple dozen snow socks, two robo's and doing all right. Trying to think of something to give us the edge.


----------



## stumpdaddy (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Fuzzy,

Each year we go to ND to hunt ducks and yes we have used vortexs before. We have had much better luck with them in corn fields that have lots of left over stalks. We have used them at other times and they do work, but in my opinion not as well. We put wind luckies on them. Still having spinners seems to be just a bit better most of the time.


----------



## timberhole (Oct 2, 2013)

We too have used a vortex in past years in ND. Like stumpdaddy, we used wind luckies, but have also used Deadly Decoy Mallard Flyers which seemed to work a little better. I also agree with Stumpdaddy in regard to use in high cut corn stalk fields as ducks tend to naturally circle more over these types of fields. But realistically, I haven't noticed much of an improvement of decoying using a vortex over a couple of spinning wing decoys even in those circumstances. We haven't used a vortex the last couple seasons.


----------

